# Canidae--Facts



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

1. FACT. Canidae has never had a recall. Do your own research on the FDA site--don't take my word for it.
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/

2. FACT. Canidae is recommended as a whole food by WholeDog Journal.
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/
Subscribe and you'll have a reputable independent source of info.

3. FACT. Canidae is a 5-star food on dog food analysis.com.
Nutrient analysis is posted clearly, unlike some other brands.

Stick to FACTS. Don't flame a company because it was read on a blog or forum that could be run by a 14 year old boy in their basement or an adult with an axe to grind.

There are many good foods out there, Canidae is just one. But stick with whole foods--don't fall into the trap of giving your loved one by products of sugar, husks, snouts, innards, and scraps. Trust the ingredient analyses of independent verifiers, not some internet rumor that has zero credibility.

Notice I didn't say anything about how healthy our Golden is--and commented on by 2 different vets for her tone, shine, and beutiful skin and teeth. Because you need to research for yourself and trust FACTS, not my personal anecdote.

Also important: check the calcium and phosphorous content on foods for Goldens--big contributor to dysplasia. Stay low on Calcium (Canidae is about 1.2%, which is low--some brands are at 2%--I'd stay below 1.5%).

Get FACTS, and take care of the greatest breed out there!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I had my dogs on it for a few years until this past year when they did changes, my dogs got sick and I will never go back to Canidae


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You apparently work for canidae.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved Canidae for my two. They were on it for a number of years. I did have to make a switch after they changed their formula. They're doing better on a different brand now, but I was one of their biggest supporters for a number of years. I'd go back if they would go back to their old formula. I can't even remember what the change was. I just saw a slight issue and switched. It's just like when I eat something that makes my blood sugar go high and it doesn't do the same to someone elses. I react and adjust!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I personally have used Canidae for all my dogs for over 10 years. I couldn't say enough good things about it and I still think it's an excellent food. That being said, for my dog, once there was a formula change we had some issues. Thankfully nothing super serious, but Banner had dry flaky skin, hot spots, shedding, and ear infections. My opinion is that it is probably the millet and barley for him because those were the only two ingredients that haven't been part of any food I fed on a regular basis. Honestly I would think seriously about going back if the original formula was available but I respect the fact that each company has the right to adjust sometimes and do what's best for them. Just as I respect that each person has the right to adjust and do what's right for them. We all care about our dogs here and try to do what's best, we joined a forum dedicated to them. Hopefully we can learn more about you and your Golden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I find it rather funny that you say don't flame a company because of something you read on a blog, then you site a website which is just a bunch of people with NO FORMAL NUTRITION BACKGROUND, as an authority! 
"....The ratings given and comments made about the foods assessed on this site and ingredients listed are the opinion of the Editors, who are a small team of volunteers each with a long standing interest in dog nutrition...." (from dogfoodanalysis.com)
They give high ratings to foods that have never even been tested on dogs...hmmm....I personally disagree with their OPINIONS, which is what they are careful to state that they are. But that's just my OPINION, the AAFCO testing procedure isn't that difficult, I wouldn't feed my dog anything that's never been tested on dogs. JMO.
As far as "whole dog journal", on what do you base your comment that they are a "reputable independent source of info."? There are, in fact a few reputable websites (for example, petdiets.com) which are run by people who are in fact educated in the field in which they claim to be experts, and who aren't trying to sell a magazine, a dog food, or any other product. If the "opinion" is not from a CERTIFIED VETERINARY NUTRITIONIST (there are about 30 in the USA) then it's nothing more than opinion. We are each entitled to our own opinion.
That said, I agree with you 100%. GET FACTS. Don't listen to some blog or anecdote about some food that worked for someone else. Feed what works for your own dogs, and what you can AFFORD to feed. Let's face it, not everyone can afford the higher end foods. So be it. Do the best you can for your dog, with the resources you have available, and the knowledge that you have been able to gather.
My own goldens do wonderfully on Purina Pro Plan. One is 12 years old, one 11 (now on a prescription diet). Always been healthy with shiny coats, never had ear infections, etc. I also board a lot of goldens, and a lot of them eat Purina Pro Plan and do great on it. One that's here right now will be 14 in July, eats Pro Plan, and acts 6 or 7. 
But does that mean Pro Plan is the ideal food for goldens? Of course not, that would be a ludicrious statement. 
Oh, one other FACT....THREE of my customers that I know of for sure, there may be more, with 5 dogs between them, have taken their dogs off of Canidae within the past 6 months due to digestive problems. Does that mean Canidae is a bad food? Of course not. It just means that for these FIVE dogs, it wasn't working. If you want to know, 2 were labs, 2 were goldens, 1 a mixed breed.




Sandie said:


> 1. FACT. Canidae has never had a recall. Do your own research on the FDA site--don't take my word for it.
> http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/
> 
> 2. FACT. Canidae is recommended as a whole food by WholeDog Journal.
> ...


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Debles--that's downright silly. I provided independent sites--one is a reputed holistic journal and the other the FDA. Dog Food Analysis is OK as a start.

Feed whatever you want. I personally think Canidae is trying to change its product line to remain profitable. It's tough when cheap suppliers dry up due to recalls. So then here comes grain free. But what's it missing? Economic feasibility. Their prior products were good quality (not the best IMO, but absolutely high value) but they found it difficult to maintain profit at the same price point. So, formula change.

I'm not disputing that. My comment was I won't begin feeding Beneful or Science Diet because Canidae began affecting my dog due to a possible allergy.

I think they could have managed this better--PR campaign to inform its loyal customers. A gradual change could have helped...just the same way not to switch foods abruptly. But too late for that.

Kimm's response was completely logical. And I hope everyone's pooches do well on whatever food they eat. But gosh don't feed them scraps and sugar...


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bwoz--absolutely.
cheers


----------



## Sandie (Mar 22, 2009)

hotel4dogs,

I agree. That's why I listed DFA website as "OK as a start". But are you implying WDJ is not reputable? The founder is quite independent.

Bless your Goldens.

Certainly, as with all things in nature, there is no guarantee of linear, binary relationships for cause-effect. That is, one person's lethal radiation dose may be OK for someone else. Or all those cheeseburgers my friend eats may leave them living to 100 while my brown rice and lentils leave me dead at 50.

I don't disparage your choice and appreciate your thoughtful, informed comment.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

FACT - if you're going to join a Web site to defend a product. A less adversarial tone of voice would be a good start.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoy the WDJ, but some of the material isn't very well backed up with any science behind it. Just my background, I like clinical proof of pretty much everything, to an obnoxious point.
I totally agree with your comment about there not being any binary relationships for cause-effect. Too many people miss that. I also often say, "what's your control group"? Same principle. It annoys the heck out of me when people apparently think that, for example, since someone else ate yogurt and lived to be 100 years old, all you will have to do is eat yogurt and you, too, will live to be 100. Ah, marketing at its best...
Cheers!




Sandie said:


> hotel4dogs,
> 
> I agree. That's why I listed DFA website as "OK as a start". But are you implying WDJ is not reputable? The founder is quite independent.
> 
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for this thread you have helped clear up a mystery. I have two Goldens and a JRT. I have been feeding Canidae for some time now to the big guys. A few months ago, I switched Twister over so I wasn't buying different foods. Last month, Twister started developing hot spots. I thought it was due to stress (I had to go out of town for a week) and they happened while I was gone. I have been gone several times in his 6 years and this is the first time something like this happened. I thought putting him on Canidae would be good as it isn't as high a protein as the Pro Plan I was feeding he sheds terribly on the higher protein levels. He does best on Benefil so guess its back to two brands, but thanks for clearing this up for me. 

Laura
(I have always fed Pro Plan up until I got Dooley, he doesn't like it and will go without eating for days when I fed it, so I made the switch. He eats Canidae much better and Trip doesn't care what he eats, he's such a goat!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Find a food that works for your dog and stick with it. If for some reason you need to switch, switch. Heck, I've been known to fire a doctor. LOL


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Sandie said:


> hotel4dogs,
> 
> I agree. That's why I listed DFA website as "OK as a start". But are you implying WDJ is not reputable? The founder is quite independent.
> 
> ...



Brown rice and lentils:yuck:!! That would leave me dead in a month... from STARVATION!!!:vomit:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 6 dogs, all of them eat Canidae ALS. I was very happy with it in the past but have not been so happy with it recently. I'm planning on changing to something else but have not decided what I'm switching to yet. I would like to go to a raw diet but haven't figured out how I would be able to separate them at feeding time.

Sandie, welcome to the forum. Why don't you come introduce yourself and your dog(s) so we can get to know you on a different level. This is a pretty friendly forum and so far the only topics that have created this kind of heat are the "breeding" threads.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Brown rice and lentils:yuck:!! That would leave me dead in a month... from STARVATION!!!:vomit:


I love both Brown Rice and Lentils! And I live on Greek Yogurt!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

The dog food merry go round debate. Kind of like politics and religion, always sure to get lots of different opinions. No one dog food is good for all dogs. And you don't have to spend a fortune on a high end food to feed your dogs well. Find what works and stick with it. If your dog looks and feels good, is active and at a healthy weight, stay with what you are feeding.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I started feeding Magic Canidae about a year ago. I loved it and she did so well on it. We tried the new formula but she kept having loose stools and lots of gas. It just didn't work out for us unfortunately.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I changed my dog over to the Canidae senior because my vet recommended something with less protein because of his health issues. One bag was fine and the next was all full of worms and bugs. It had a far expiration date on it. Just made. So that changed my mind right away. It took me months to get rid of all the bugs and I had to get rid of alot of stuff in my pantry.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not a fourteen year old boy. I've had 16 dogs on Canidae for years and they did great on it. When they changed their formula....my dogs didn't respond well. I tried for 2 months. No go. I don't use it anymore. I also wrote to the company asking some questions about the formula change. I got no response, which was unusual. So I tried again...no response again. So something else changed the same time Canidae did....their customer service.

Also...the calcium/phosphorus ratio IS important....for growing puppies. Once they're adults (say after 2 yrs), their bones/joints are formed, and upping those ratios isn't a problem.

Oh and BTW...Canidae hasn't had any recalls, but the NEW plant/manufacturer who processes and makes their food has...Diamond. (Which doesn't matter one whit to me, because when I switched foods, I switched to Taste of the Wild...by Diamond.)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have never used it, but I do know it was a big discussion on one of the all breed forums i visit and it seems many were very unahppy with it as it caused their dogs to have runny poops, gas, upset tummys. They were all very upset as many had used it for years, but were looking for something else now that they their dogs were having trouble.

In some cases there may be 3-4 dogs and 2-3 would have problems with the new formulat, but the others didn't. In some cases, all dogs had a problem. I think everyone should feed what their dog does best on, be it Eagle Pack, Tasteof theWild, Purina, Canidea, Timber Wolkf, Science Diet, or even Ol Roy. Not every dog does well on the "upper end foods", and certainly not every dog does well on the "lower end." My dogs always did great on Purina but I did decide to go grainless a couple of years ago for my older dog and went to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So if it was so perfect, why did they change it. Many of us WERE happy with it, but no longer, like others have said also, formula changed, pups got sick, pups refused to eat it etc. 

My OPINION, If it ain't broke, why fix it!!!

Hey, they can't all eat the same food, lol! 
(Still searching for Cassi's correct food)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I changed my dog over to the Canidae senior because my vet recommended something with less protein because of his health issues. One bag was fine and the next was all full of worms and bugs. It had a far expiration date on it. Just made. So that changed my mind right away. It took me months to get rid of all the bugs and I had to get rid of alot of stuff in my pantry.


That is disgusting!!! I would switch too.

I did switch from Canidae after they changed their formula. Aubrie was really gassy and Layla was not getting enough calories and nourishment.

Aubrie is now on Innova large breed adult. Layla is on Evo Large Bites.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Just a random comment... I had Ruger on Canidae since... well thats been his only food... he did really well on it... last time I went back to the groomer that sold it she had nearly none left and I asked her about it. She said that her show dogs were having problems with it- loose stool and such... and she called to ask if they had changed the formula. She said they lied and told her they hadn't. Then she talked to some other distributers and they said that they had changed the formula and some dogs had gotten a bit sick on it so now there was a class action suit on them. She said she didnt want to be responsible for anyones dogs gettin sick on it from her shop. She suggested Pedigree to me... said thats what she used to feed her show dogs and they did well... then she said solid gold was good for goldens. This is going off on a tangent... but does anyone know a good food I could switch him to that isnt REALLY expensive... I know a lot of yall do raw diets and all that good stuff- your dogs prolly eat better than I do lol... but I just dont have that kinda money. Whats a good- decently priced, healthy food?

My best guess is they changed the food to cut cost... thats what everyone is doin these days, right? Findin any shortcuts that can to make things cheaper? As yall said- theres no reason to have changed it- Im really disappointed-Rue was awesome on it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine are on ProPlan and mine have been doing great on it. No problems with their poop and always clean their bowls each meal. They are on the sensitive skin and stomach flavor. Alot of show people use the ProPlan. Dont know of many people feeding their showdogs Pedigree. Petsmart carries it and usually is on sale. The largest bag is $36.99. Others like the Blue Buffalo too at Petsmart.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Ollie was on canidae for a while till they changed the formula and he started to have lots of gas and large stool so we made a switch. Recently I was searching dog food online and came across canidae Grain-free. I don't know if they are new? I wonder if anybody tried it yet?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

lalala said:


> Ollie was on canidae for a while till they changed the formula and he started to have lots of gas and large stool so we made a switch. Recently I was searching dog food online and came across canidae Grain-free. I don't know if they are new? I wonder if anybody tried it yet?


Yes, that is one of six grain-free kibbles we have been rotating our dogs through for the last 8 months. However I am only referring to their *Salmon* grain-free in the blue bag... I think it just may be the best bargain for a high-protein, low carb grain-free kibble on the market currently...

Just FYI, the other five are TOTW High Prairie; EVO Large Bites; EVO Red Meat; Core Original; Core Ocean Formula

We basically rotate them through either a Fish, a Fowl, or a Large Animal (red meat) diet every 3 or 4 days. So far its been working out really well... except it sure is draining on the pocketbook trying to keep all these premium klbbles on-hand at the same time.

Last summer we tried the Canidae ALS and Blue Buffalo and we (us and the dogs) were not impressed with either one.


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

I am not disputing that Canidae is or is not a good product. What I am annoyed about is that they changed the formula so dramatically without any warning. We all know to change a dog's diet gradually.

*Fact:*

Here is a pic of one of my dogs feet when we unknowingly fed her the new diet. In time, both of her back feet were competely hairless and very raw and the front ones were starting to go. In addition she had the runs big time. I will not show the carpet stains from runny poops or the vet bills. 

I think you get why I am responding.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Ruger said:


> I had Ruger on Canidae since... well thats been his only food... he did really well on it...theres no reason to have changed it- Im really disappointed-Rue was awesome on it!


To Ruger and all the others whose dogs did well on the old Canidae formula, here is a food that now offers that same ALS formula (at a comparable price): 

http://www.timberwolforganics.com/Pet-Foods/Gaea-All-Life-Stages


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Like many, I was loyal to Canidae for a long time. Tally came home from his breeder eating it. However, when they changed the formula, we had stomach problems for two of three dogs. We switched to Eagle Pack Hollistic and Innova (depending on the time of year).

The discussion of Evangers' struggles with the FDA and that they make Canidae's canned food was the last straw. 

I just no longer trust the company.


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Canidae Consumer Complaints*

I also used to have problems with the Canidae dog food when they switched their ingredients. I now use either Fromm or Nutrisource. 

FYI there is a statement from Canidae and a long list of consumer complaints on the website:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html

If you want more information, check-out the website above.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

my favorite brand of dog food is the kind that isn't that is shoved down my throat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hhhhmmmm, this is a really old thread.... started soon after their unpublicized formula change last year.,


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Kimm, well said. Marty was on Euk LBP, wanted to have him on a better food, switched to Wellness. Then all the Wellness stuff came to my attention AND Marty had horrible gas. Back to Euk for us. Find a food that agrees with your dog and stick with it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have always fed Canidae and my dogs and puppies do very well on it. My guys seem to have cast iron stomachs, so I didn't even notice the change until I saw the announcement at the pet food store. Unfortunately, now that I am unemployed I have had to find a less expensive food. I am trying Diamond Naturals and so far am very happy with it. Here in Wisconsin it is $28 for a 40 pound bag.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Sandie said:


> Notice I didn't say anything about how healthy our Golden is--and commented on by 2 different vets for her tone, shine, and beutiful skin and teeth. Because you need to research for yourself and trust FACTS, not my personal anecdote.
> 
> Also important: check the calcium and phosphorous content on foods for Goldens--big contributor to dysplasia. Stay low on Calcium (Canidae is about 1.2%, which is low--some brands are at 2%--I'd stay below 1.5%).
> 
> Get FACTS, and take care of the greatest breed out there!


ok so for the first paragraph.. you just did. 

and for your Ca phos, your close but not quite right. the ratio of phosperous to Ca is what is more important not nessaraly the levels. the lower levels are a result of trying to get the ratio right.

the way you came out I would have expected a 6 star food, but this kind of fan fair for only 5 stars?? 

Steve


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

kaysy said:


> Kimm, well said. Marty was on Euk LBP, wanted to have him on a better food, switched to Wellness. Then all the Wellness stuff came to my attention AND Marty had horrible gas. Back to Euk for us. Find a food that agrees with your dog and stick with it.


Just curious what Wellness stuff came to your attention? That's what we feed Sophie, and she seems to do great on it, but if there's something we should know....


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Someone had a complaint about the fish bones (along with photos). If you googles Wellness, I think it will show up.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, okay - Thanks!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

We also had fed Canidae for a number of years after Eukanuba/Iams had sold to Proctor & Gamble and we couldn't keep weight on the dogs. The dogs all did well on Canidae for about a year or so and then they all started doing horribly. Dogs were shedding like crazy and had dry skin and coat. I couldn't grow coat on any of the dogs to save my life(not important to many but when you show, it is!! lol) and stools were TERRIBLE!!! So we changed and miraculously all the problems disappeared. We feed ProPlan now and I like the fact that I can feed all the dogs one formula and don't have to have a pantry full of different kinds of dog foods.

Bottom line-you do what works for you and your dogs)


----------



## bla89 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am actually getting a bag of the Canidae to see if my dog will do better, because I have him on the Royal Canine and he is constantly getting ear infection and his coat looks okay. Hopefully, the 4 meats will help him gain some weight ,because he shed the weight soooo quickly with the Royal Canine and he is getting close to 4 cups a day. But also help with his coat, because he is going to be put on the All Life Stages formula and friends of ours has been buying this stuff for her German Shepards for a long time and I just want to see how it will do for Evan.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I had to switch from Canidae to Diamond Naturals while I was unemployed but now that I am working again  I plan on switching back. The dogs actually seem to be doing great on the Diamond but I just feel better with the Canidae.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

We used Canidae and up until about 6 months ago, had no problems with it. Then, both dogs got the runs and weren't doing well on it. We switched to Blue Buffalo and they did well until the 10th bag, then they both got sick with vomiting, diahhrea, and even blood in their poops. We immediately stopped and I cooked rice and chicken for a few days and now they're on a raw diet. They're doing great on it! I give them their food and tell them to go lay on their blankets to eat, which they do just fine, with no fighting or snarling at all. I am very happy with the switch. I don't trust dog food companies at all anymore! :no:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I considered Canidae but as it has been said by some that their dog gets runny poo eating it, I decided not to try it. I have two cats with that issue and don't want to take any chance creating that issue with Brooks. Right now he is perfect in that department.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I use Canidae ALS Grain Free now for a couple of years. My dogs look great and have not had any stool or stomach issues. I know there is a lot of research out there but as it has been said before "if it isn't broke, don't fix it". Research can make you crazy and second guess everything we do. I don't belive what is good for one is good for all. I had an older girl come back to me due to a family illness and she looked terrible. She was eating Bentiful (I won't go there). She had terrible skin, bad odor and not to say at least 20 lbs over weight. I switch her diet to the Canidae and now 7 months later is another dog. Beautiful coat, skin cleared up and is fit and healthy. I do like other foods like Innova EVO but the protien was just a little to high for my girls. I used Wellness but it made my puppies sick. Canidae has work for us from pup to senior so I am happy with there food. Sure I wish I could find a high end food at a better price but I do send in all my lables for the free bag promotions they offer. I get it for about $46.00/30lb a bag after rebate.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm feeding Canidae ALS Grain Free here also. Roxy's coat is much thicker since we adopted her last August. Elliot has not had a seizure since we switched from the regular Canidae ALS formula.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Debles said:


> You apparently work for canidae.



Why don't we have a "like" button? I need a "like" button!


----------



## bla89 (Jun 3, 2010)

because the "like" button is specialized for facebook


----------

